# Morrowind Sieben Meilen Stiefel



## FuerstderNazgul (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe auf yiya.de gelesen das es einen trick gibt um diese stiefel zu benutzen ohne blind zu werden  da steht man soll die blindheit als Krankheit betrachten ich hab auch schon Zauber und Tränke gegen gewöhnliche Krankheiten benutzt und am Tribunalschrein gebettet aber nichts hat geholfen also wollte ich wissen ob ihr einen trick kennt um die blindheit  los zu werden.


----------



## King-of-Pain (30. Oktober 2004)

FuerstderNazgul am 30.10.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf yiya.de gelesen das es einen trick gibt um diese stiefel zu benutzen ohne blind zu werden  da steht man soll die blindheit als Krankheit betrachten ich hab auch schon Zauber und Tränke gegen gewöhnliche Krankheiten benutzt und am Tribunalschrein gebettet aber nichts hat geholfen also wollte ich wissen ob ihr einen trick kennt um die blindheit  los zu werden.



das hatte ich damals mit meinen Ork krieger das bild war zwar dunkler aber ich konte was erkannen mit meinen jetzigen Charakter hab ichs nicht aber ich guge mal wodran es gelegen hatt


----------



## TheGnome (31. Oktober 2004)

äääh. dürfte soweit ich mich erinnere mit magieresitenz gehen.
Du trinkst einen Magieresitenztrank, schlüpfst DANACH in die
Schuhe. Damit ist der Blindheiteffekt im Grad der Qualität des
Getränks solange verhindert bis du die Schuhe wieder aus und anziehst.

Bieg es so hin dass du den Zauber Magieresitenz lernst mit Wirkung 100 (damit du alles siehst) und Dauer 1. Das macht ihn billig und wahrscheinlich.
Das heißt aber dass du den Trank schluckst. Inventar raus und direkt wieder rein und dann in die Schuhe.


----------



## KONNAITN (31. Oktober 2004)

FuerstderNazgul am 30.10.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf yiya.de gelesen das es einen trick gibt um diese stiefel zu benutzen ohne blind zu werden  da steht man soll die blindheit als Krankheit betrachten ich hab auch schon Zauber und Tränke gegen gewöhnliche Krankheiten benutzt und am Tribunalschrein gebettet aber nichts hat geholfen also wollte ich wissen ob ihr einen trick kennt um die blindheit  los zu werden.


Aja, die guten alten Siebenmeilenstiefel.^^ Ich selbst habe sie zwar gleich weggeworfen, aber sie können wirklich ganz nützlich sein. 
Schau mal hier rein:  => hier


----------



## Taiyo (31. Oktober 2004)

*3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Ihrs*

Also, ich mein, ich hätt mich nie großartig um 'ne Abhilfe bei dem Problem der Blindheit bemüht, sondern aufgegeben und die Stiefel an die Museumsvorsitzende in Gramfeste verkauft. (Kann mich auch irren und es waren die Stiefel des Apostels ...)


----------



## FuerstderNazgul (2. November 2004)

*AW: 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Ihrs*

Jo danke für die hilfe  das einzige was stört das es dadurch ein wenig dunkler wird  aber das ist nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## mimiMaster (2. November 2004)

*AW: 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Heinz*

Ein Ork hat von Natur aus 25% Magieresistenz, deshalb wird er nur zu 75% blind und kann noch n bisschen was sehen. Wenn man keinen Ork hat, bleibt einem, wie schon gesagt, nur der Griff zu einem Zauber/Trank ...


----------



## Thom19x (10. November 2004)

*AW: 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... Heinz*

Es reicht, nur im Moment des Anlegens der Stiefel die Magieresistenz zu haben, bei einer über 100 % sollte auch nichts dunkler werden.


----------

